# Classification lanterns for a Berlyn K37



## Newsted (May 29, 2012)

I am rebuilding the front end of a Berlyn K37. The only part left that I need is a classification lantern(or a Pair if sold that way). I have tried contacting Theo Berlyn, Accucraft, Cumberland Model Engineering, RGS Hobbies, Electric & Steam model Works and the best That I could find available was for a K27. I have been told that lanterns used on the K27 were not as modern as those on the K37. I was hoping that someone with more experience could possibly suggest a way I could source this part? Thanks!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

From photos, the only noticeable difference between the class lamps on a K-37 vs. those on a K-27 would be the absence of the vent at the top. It's likely the class lamps on the K-37s were electric from start, while the K-27s, being older locos, would have had oil or kerosene class lamps which would have been converted to electricity. If I were doing it, I'd look into a set of K-27 class lamps and just cut the top off. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a good place to see examples: http://www.drgw.net/info/K-37
After you display a picture, click it again... many of the photos are huge.
The lanterns that I associate with the K37 have one large curved lens (120 degree or so). Not 2 round lenses.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Good resource, Geoff. When I compared the lamps in those photos with the lamps on the K-27s (same web site, just substitute "K-27" for "K-37" at the end) it looks like the lamps on the K-37s are most likely the same lamps as on the K-27s without the vents. The K-27s appear to have both styles, and the latter style on the K-27 looks to be the same as what's on the K-37. There's also some shots of the K-37s with the "older" style class lamps. As often as headlights and other fittings changed on locos on the EBT, I'd bet they changed equally often on the D&RGW, so either style would be prototypical. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, I agree, I saw several styles of markers. Some with vents and some without. That's why I recommended that Newsted look around.


----------



## Newsted (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for your reply! After reviewing photos I see what you mean. Thanks for helping me save a ton of wasted time!

Regards,

Mark Newsted


----------



## Newsted (May 29, 2012)

Geoff, Thanks for the great resource! I have never used a site like this before, and I am most appreciative for the direction offered in finishing my rebuild! Thanks Again!

Regards,

Mark Newsted


----------

